# TiresPlus _rewards



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Just used the rewards program at TiresPlus and saved $50 on three tires. Total with tax was under $300

Not too shabby and it equals a tank of gas if I top it off


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Not too bad, not too bad. Especially on tires!
Have you used any other rewards?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

SantaFe_Uber 
I use the 20% AT&T reward. It cuts off about $20 bucks a month. Also the AutoZone discount helps sometimes.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

ReviTULize do you have problems using the discounts? I was at the autozone on 21st and sheridan and they said they didn't even have a system to put in a coupon code; he did go ahead and manually add the discount though. Same thing happened at Midas, they said that offer didn't exist.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

my guess ApertureHour, is that they don't know how to use the codes. TiresPlus didn't know how to either and hadn't seen it. She showed it to the manager and he knew. My guess is that they sent out an email a while ago and just never had anyone use the discounts. AT&T one worked almost instantly. It basically covers the monthly cost of my wifes new iPhone6 each month.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

I found the Firestone discount (tires for 10% over store cost) would have saved me less than the current promotion. Always as what the difference is, or if there is a better deal.


----------

